
Russia to Mitigate U.S. Sanctions Through Bitcoin Investment - egusa
https://thebitcoinmag.com/russia-to-mitigate-u-s-sanctions-through-bitcoin-investment/
======
kristianp
The mkt cap of Bitcoin is only 70B, there's no way they can buy even a
fraction of 10B without multiplying the price.

